# Milk Bottle w/ candle inside



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

It's pretty much just flat wax and it's loose (not sticking). I am puzzled here! I can post a picture if it helps..


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're trying to get it out you can try using a blow dryer on high while holding the bottle upside down so that it softens enough to run out of the opening, should be easy with a wide mouth like a milk bottle....Good luck....Jim


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll try it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

The hair dryer would have worked. However, I'm thinking it might be paint or something like that. Gas? Thinner? 

 There is nothing on the bottle, just this solid stuff, like I described.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

paint thinner or white vinegar might work...


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 24, 2012)

If it is wax, filling it with hot water should soften it up enough to pull it out, the water will cause it to float to the top making it easier to get a hold of with needle nose pliers.
 Debbie


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

I got it out! I hit it with a wooden spoon and the bottle broke in half [] The down side was that it was a pint bottle to go along with the Qt and 1/2 pint. I guess I better get back to digging.

 Thanks for the help


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, at least you've got a candle that's worth as much as that bottle... [8D]


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dirty Dog
> 
> I got it out! I hit it with a wooden spoon and the bottle broke in half [] The down side was that it was a pint bottle to go along with the Qt and 1/2 pint. I guess I better get back to digging.
> 
> Thanks for the help


 Sorry, I am sure I am not the only one wondering this.. Why would you hit it with a wooden spoon????


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 24, 2012)

Run the bottle under warm water for a while and  get the bottle warm THEN put hotter water in the bottle, if you don't run the warm water the bottle might crack.

 How do I know? i did it

 no spoon needed [8D]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 25, 2012)

I was seeing if the thin part would at least crack. I can't figure out what that stuff was (is it possible for lead based paints to get like that?) and had a lapse of judgement.
 I was originally worried that using a thinner, gas or vinegar would allow the substance to stain the bottle. I've learned a hard lesson.

 The bottle was worth about $30, so about the same as a Yankee candle!


----------

